# My temporary setup



## Luigi76 (Jul 22, 2019)

Linea Mini & Eurka Mignon Specialita. I am planning an upgrade on the grinder but I am still looking for the right candidate.

I tried Niche and while I liked the routine I didn't like it in the cup (just a matter of taste)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I love the look of the LM LM you deffo need to get something paired with it. Anything in mind?


----------



## Luigi76 (Jul 22, 2019)

I am looking into upgrading into a flat grinder with larger burrs. I loved the single dosing routine of Niche but I don't see many options for single dosing flat grinders.

Current list of candidates:



Ceado e37s


Eureka Atom 75


Wait until September & see if some new owner of Monolith Flat Max drops their old Flat ?


Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

@coffeechap any ideas?


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

ZM ZM ZM ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Luigi76 said:


> I am looking into upgrading into a flat grinder with larger burrs. I loved the single dosing routine of Niche but I don't see many options for single dosing flat grinders.
> 
> Current list of candidates:
> 
> ...


 ZM is a fab single doser as is the verbal abuse and the karate kid. I Would avoid the other two you mentioned for single dosing


----------



## Luigi76 (Jul 22, 2019)

@coffeechap thanks for the suggestion, for "ZM" you mean Mazzer ZM?

Definitely not trying to do SD with e37s or Atom, just planning to use them as good on demand grinders with a hopper.


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't the Compak E8 be a better option for OD grinding? Not many on here, from what I've seen, own the Atom and the E37S is a great grinder, having owned one myself, but personally wished I had bought the E8 instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Sparkyx said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't the Compak E8 be a better option for OD grinding? Not many on here, from what I've seen, own the Atom and the E37S is a great grinder, having owned one myself, but personally wished I had bought the E8 instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. Why do you say that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luigi76 (Jul 22, 2019)

@Sparkyx I didn't consider Compak E8 mostly for the size. Why do you think it's better than the E37S?

Thanks.


----------

